# Jazz Draft



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So what does everybody think about the moves the Utah Jazz made in the 2013 NBA Draft? Myself, I am very happy with the players they acquired.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoops I accidentally didn't make the poll "public" or whatever its called that makes the votes of others be seen by everybody. So if you want your opinion to be known, maybe give a "quick reply".


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Seems like we always pick a tall WHITE guy. 

Haven't the millers seen "white men cant jump"


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Skally Seems like we always pick a tall WHITE guy.
> 
> Haven't the millers seen "white men cant jump"


Trey Burke is short and black if that's the way you prefer. 

Also, Gobert said in the press conference today that one of his parents is black and the other is white. With a 9'7" standing reach, I don't think jumping is going to be an issue. Shooting is. Gobert made an interesting comment today. He said that he is most often shooting down at the hoop rather than up at it like the rest of us. Weird.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good points BirdDogger.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

The thing about drafts is we won't really know how well they did for 3-4 years. But I will say that I was impressed with what they were able to work out and thought they did a good job trading up and then acquiring Gobert at 27 when he was often mocked to go to the Jazz at 21. The 2nd round pick I don't know much about and usually doesn't work out anyway. 

They were able to grab the consensus #1 PG which is what they were after. We'll see how good he ends up being. I was higher on McCullom personally as an all around player, but he may not be a pass first PG like the Jazz need right now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its just a total crap shoot. In my view, the Jazz have drafted good once since 1985, and that was the year they got D-Will. Looking back through all the other years, they have passed on all-star level talent, for players that were marginal NBA players at best. They seem to always draft projects that "just need to mature." Thing is, by the third year in the Association, they player is who they are going to be. I have come to the conclusion that they just aren't good at evaluating talent. Hopefully the addition of Lindsly has improved this. The franchise REALLY lucked out in '84 and '85, taking the statues, that were not only great, but were content to stay in Utah. The drafts since have shown that KO'C sucks at finding the "best player available."


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the Jazz should just go independent.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The draft was great and I like the prospects, but the free agency moves seem to signal only one thing. The Jazz are now on the clock. :-( (for the 2014 draft) Wiggins, Parker, or bust.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Catherder. The trades with Golden St mean only one thing, they are preparing for 2014. They better hope the win the draft lottery because even with a ton of cap space there is no big name free agent coming here. Not when Lakers, Boston, Miami all will have a ton of cap space as well.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

An interesting thing I'm seeing right now - is that just about every team in the league is going through a "re-building" process right now. The off-season is making that very evident. The Lakers and Celtics are both tanking it, looking to the 2014 draft. It is clear that is what the Jazz are doing as well. Pretty much every team except the Heat, Thunder, and maybe the Spurs seem to be launching a major re-build. I've never seen anything like it. 

It seems to me that the entire association has conceded the next 3-4 years to the Heat, and instead of trying to compete, is going to spend that time building a team 3-4 years in the future, for after the Heat have broken up. Anyone else share that thought, or am I totally out there?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Ya, there's definitely some competition in the tanking department this year. I think the Jazz are going to be better than expected this year though. They'll have to tank on purpose to get a top 5 draft pick I think.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Gary, I don't think teams are waiting for the Heat to age. I think teams like Boston and LA got old and need to start to rebuild now. The Spurs will be there either next year or the year after. 
The Heat showed this year that they can be beaten. I don't see them adding anything by way of free agency that will make them better. Pacers and Nets will give them a run next year if not beat them in a 7 game series. And even the Bulls if Derrick Rose decides to play. Plus the Spurs, Thunder and now Clippers IMHO can beat the Heat in 7.
Heat are good but they will have work to do next year to stay on top with Bosh (who isn't as good as people think) and James being free agents. And who knows what is going to happen to Wade. He looked like a 40 year old out there this year.
Now with all that said there are a lot of teams fire selling, more than usual. But I think that is more to do with the 2014 draft class( which is being compared to the 2003 class as far a quality goes) and the 2014 free agents. There is going to be a lot of money being thrown around this time next year. 
Like I said earlier the Jazz better hope for the draft because we know how we can attract big stars to come here to play.
I'm still excited for this season as I love seeing the young guys play. I hope they all play their hearts out, if they do I will still pay to watch them play even if they don't win.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Now with all that said there are a lot of teams fire selling, more than usual. But I think that is more to do with the 2014 draft class( which is being compared to the 2003 class as far a quality goes) and the 2014 free agents. There is going to be a lot of money being thrown around this time next year.
> Like I said earlier the Jazz better hope for the draft because we know how we can attract big stars to come here to play.
> I'm still excited for this season as I love seeing the young guys play. I hope they all play their hearts out, if they do I will still pay to watch them play even if they don't win.


+1. Also, the effects of the new CBA make what the Jazz and some other teams are doing quite sensible from a financial perspective, but it may be painful to watch on the court this next season. With the higher luxury tax penalties, what the Jazz are hoping is that, in addition to draftees and free agents, (I agree with you about the Jazz and FA's) the Jazz may be able to trade for quality players at fire sale prices when a team has to dump salary to avoid the penalties. This is very plausible now with the new CBA.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So presently constituted, where do you put the over/under on Jazz wins next year? 30?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> So presently constituted, where do you put the over/under on Jazz wins next year? 30?


My guess is slightly under 30. About 25-28 wins. Maybe a few more if they can get some production out of the zombified corpses of Biedrens and Jefferson and/or if Jeremy Evans finds a jumper.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I love the Jazz, but if it isn't us in the west I want Miami! Good Gawd I hate the Spurs even worse than those dirty Lakers! Great coach but Genobli? Just looking at him stirs some kind of primordial hatred. He's evil, I know it.8)


----------

